# Looking to adopt 2-5 baby/teen girls:-)



## missriley (Sep 11, 2013)

Any ratteries near Riverside, CA? 

I will be in Redlands tomorrow if you guys know any near there. Thanks!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Check Craigslist, Petfinder, and any rat-oriented facebook pages local to your area.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Stubbylove has a litter of cuties. You can check the accidental litters thread.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a litter of babies. Here is a pic. I'm located in Murrieta CA so not far from riverside. I can totally drive to riverside if u want as well. Considering I go to Norco ALOT. I'm still working on sexing the babies but here is a pic of all six of them I am planing on keeping one or two girls with mom but I'm pretty sure there will b more then one or two girls once I figure it out!. They were born 12/22/13. So not quite ready to go yet.....eyes not even open! Lol but just starting to try and line up great homes for them. I have handled them everyday since they were born. And my son who is 11 has too. So they will be very very tame when they r ready for their new homes 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Just gonna leave these here..
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4265721521.html

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4259498924.html

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/4251648260.html


----------

